

Show HN: Portrit.com - My Visual Facebook Experience - joneath

It's been four months of hacking and now I am ready to show the world Portrit.
Portrit brings you your Facebook friends in visual experience. 
Portrit is all about your friends photos and making the Facebook experience cleaner, quicker, and more fun.<p>Create a account at http://portrit.com/create_account/ Use the key HN. Limited supply!<p>I started working on Portrit because Facebook's photo service is junk and I wanted something better.
Originally this was a personal side project but it has grown into my first startup!
This is just a limited preview launch with official public beta coming soon.<p>If you don't have a Facebook account or just don't trust me with you data :), check out this blog post showing all the functionality of Portrit. http://blog.portrit.com/what-is-portrit
======
jacquesm
Suggestion, repost as a post with a link, then add your blurb of text in the
first comment.

~~~
joneath
Thanks a bunch, will do.

~~~
jacquesm
Good luck! the screenshots look nice!

